
Wire Actress Felicia "Snoop" Pearson Arrested in a Baltimore Drug Bust - georgecmu
http://www.slate.com/BLOGS/blogs/browbeat/archive/2011/03/10/david-simon-creator-of-the-wire-speaks-on-felicia-snoop-pearson-s-arrest.aspx
======
Gunkertyjeb
What an excellent statement by David Simon.

